# Press Release for Quest Product USA -Arrows made in USA -Dealers wanted States,Canada



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Quest Products USA 

Quest Products USA has one primary goal and that is to support the sporting goods retailer (mom & pop) here in the U.S. that is trying to serve their community by offering archery products that are produced here in the U.S. Our entire quest archery line is made here in the states by Americans for Americans!
Quest built their name over 20 years ago by changing the way outdoor hunting videos were shot and produced. The highest quality was the number one goal going into the video market and that is still the focus of the Quest Brand today. Quality American made products at a fair price.

NOTICE: 
And best of all, small business owners can be confident that ABSOLUTELY NO LARGE BOX STORE will be carrying this product!! For more than 20 years, Quest Products has sold directly to small and midsize retailers all over the country. A business owner will never have to worry about a customer finding the same product in Bass Pro Shop, Cabela’s, or Walmart for a few dollars less. We guarantee it.

1. Thumper shaft
Quest’s new Thumper shaft is a weight-forward tapered shaft that gives the bowhunter what has been lost over the last decade or so—an arrow that allows proper flight and penetration, even with the advent of lightweight broadheads and heavier, plastic vanes!

For years, the standard use of lightweight feathers to fletch arrows and a heavier broadhead (typically 125 to 145 grains) naturally kept the front-of-center (FOC) closer to the recommended 15%. In more recent times, the standard use of the heavier plastic vanes and lightweight broadheads (75-100 grains) has created arrows with a more “center-balanced” weighting. This “center-balance” has been proven to adversely affect accuracy by destabilizing the arrow, making proper arrow flight and tuning difficult.

2.Quickstrike shaft
The NEW Quick Strike arrow shaft is a state-of-the-art, 100% carbon shaft that is proudly MADE IN THE U.S.A.! Unlike most of the carbon shafts today, The Quick Strike is a true six (6)-layer carbon shaft. Two (2) radial layers and a micro-fiber cross-weave construction are found throughout the entire shaft, making it the most durable shaft on the market today. This type of construction also increases the arrow’s rate of recovery from archer’s paradox, making it the most stable parallel shaft available.
Every dozen of our Quick Strike Arrows are hand weighed, spined, and checked for straightness! Therefore, each dozen is matched to the exact grain, within .002 straightness, and properly spined.
If you have had problems tuning your fixed broadheads, or are simply looking for the most dependable hunting arrow available at an affordable price, then it is time for you make the switch to The Quick Strike! 

3. K2-SBD "silent but deadly"

The Quest Silent-But-Deadly shaft is exactly what the name implies; a well-constructed hunting shaft that was designed for one purpose—to fly a fix-blade broadhead as quiet and efficiently as possible! This shaft utilizes six (6) layers of 100% carbon fibers using two (2) radial layers and a micro-fiber cross weave construction, giving it superior hoop strength.
After producing the toughest parallel hunting shaft available, we decided to go one step further—adding a smooth, non-glare Realtree Camo finish that makes it one of the most attractive arrows to ever hit the market!
In addition, we have designed the SBD in such a way that only two different sizes are necessary to cover most hunters’ needs! Our SBD Whites are the perfect choice for the average hunter shooting a modern compound in the 50# to 75# range, with 7.32gpi. For those hunters shooting more than 70#, or who would just like a little more arrow weight, we offer the SBD Yellows that are 9.29 gpi.

Like all our Quest arrow shafts, the SBD is proudly MADE IN THE USA. Every shaft is carefully spined, weighed, and checked for proper straightness, so you can be sure that every dozen shafts you buy will be matched weight and properly spined to within .002 straightness.

WARNING - Follow These Instructions To Avoid Personal Injury

An arrow shaft can become damaged from impacts with hard objects or other arrows or after being shot into a game animal. A damaged arrow could break upon release and injure you or others near you. You must carefully inspect each arrow shaft, nock, and other components before every shot to see that they have not been damaged. Before shooting, place the arrow between your thumb and fingers, and using your other hand to slowly rotate the shaft, run your fingertips along the entire arrow length, feeling and looking closely for nicks, cracks, splits, or other marks that could indicate the shaft has been damaged.

WARNING - Always wear an approved dust mask and safety glasses when cutting any arrow shafts. Be sure to use a dust collector to vacuum up all of the carbon dust when cutting arrow shafts. 

*Please PM for futher information...*


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Thumper specs


Shaft specs
Deflection 

#Q06002
yellow Tapered shaft for draw weights from 40lbs. to 60lbs. weight is 6.8 grains per inch 395 

#Q06003
orange
Tapered shaft for draw weights from 55lbs. to 75lbs. weight is 8 grains per inch
333 

#Q06004
green
Tapered shaft for draw weights from 60lbs. to 85lbs. weight is 8.75 grains per inch
300 

#Q06005
gold
Tapered shaft for draw weights from 75lbs. to 95lbs. weight is 8.75 grains per inch
275 

#Q06006
HD
Tapered shaft for draw weights up to 100lbs. weight is 9.25 grains per inch
257 

Quickstrike specs 

yellow label 36 #Q02202 Parallel shaft for draw weights from 30lbs. to 60lbs. weight is 6.8 grains per inch and the deflection is 400

orange label 47 #Q02203 Parallel shaft for draw weights from 40lbs. to 70lbs. weight is 7.4 grains per inch and the deflection is 320

green label 59 #Q02204 Parallel shaft for draw weights from 50lbs. to 90lbs. weight is 8.4 grains per inch and the deflection is 300

gold label 69 #Q02205 Parallel shaft for draw weights from 60lbs. to 90lbs. weight is 9.0 grains per inch and the deflection is 250


SBD silent but deadly specs

SBD-29 Yellow Draw 75 - 85# Length 29'' Deflection 300+or- 9.29 gn./in

SBD-29 White Draw 60 - 75# Length 29'' Deflection 380+or- 7.32 gn./in.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like a nice set of arrows what do they retail? I am currently looking for an arrow setup for my 80lb New Breed Genetix. Do you sell single arrows to test with?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

PM on the way


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

These are some great arrows! I used the Quickstrikes last year for hunting and they flew wonderful with broadheads. This year I am using the Thumpers and they are flying like darts! Can't wait to get to use them on game! You can't beat an arrow that flies awesome and is MADE IN THE USA!!!!!!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

huntluvn said:


> These are some great arrows! I used the Quickstrikes last year for hunting and they flew wonderful with broadheads. This year I am using the Thumpers and they are flying like darts! Can't wait to get to use them on game! You can't beat an arrow that flies awesome and is MADE IN THE USA!!!!!!


Yes.....I'm currently using Thumpers also for hunting.....fly like dart and weight is perfect.....Thumper weight forward and tapered arrow makes tuning the broadheads very easy...First time hunting with this arrow had a complete pass thru....I'm only shooting 52 lbs ..


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! That's what I'm talking bout, right there!!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

deerheaven said:


> Yes.....I'm currently using Thumpers also for hunting.....fly like dart and weight is perfect.....Thumper weight forward and tapered arrow makes tuning the broadheads very easy...First time hunting with this arrow had a complete pass thru....I'm only shooting 52 lbs ..


Any way you could measure and give us the outside diameter of those shafts? I talked to Chad yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

Ghost 133 said:


> Any way you could measure and give us the outside diameter of those shafts? I talked to Chad yesterday. Thanks.


Am going by there 2moro. Will check the diameter and let you know.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Ghost 133 said:


> Any way you could measure and give us the outside diameter of those shafts? I talked to Chad yesterday. Thanks.


1/4 of inch knocking end and 5/16 at insert end = LASER FLIGHT


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

deerheaven said:


> 1/4 of inch knocking end and 5/16 at insert end = LASER FLIGHT


thats my tape measurements....not a thousands tool etc....so the difference is about a 16th tail too front by pt


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

any question just ask...


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

great broadhead flight,,,,


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks for your interest,,,,


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

what nocks and inserts work with these?


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> what nocks and inserts work with these?


The Thumper nock uses a Bohning "A" Nock. The QuickStrike and SBD uses its
own nock, but we offer nock adapters to allow a G Nock to be used instead


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

**************I have a contest in giveaway forum***************


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Quikstrike uses a signature nock, thumper uses X nock


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

thumper will also take the Easton X nock


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Arrows for all your shooting needs!*

Doesnt matter if your shooting from a 3d stake,line indoors..or treestand shooting a big buck,,,,questproductsusa has arrow for you...MADE IN USA
*pm me with any question you might have*


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks for your interest everyone........pm any question you have


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

deerheaven said:


> thanks for your interest everyone........pm any question you have


thanks


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

all pm answered...thanks for interest


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

These arrows fly really goodfolks. My thumpers shoot the same as my victory hv's which are much lighter.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Sent ya a pm.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

tiuser said:


> Sent ya a pm.


no problem......:shade:


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

deerheaven said:


> Doesnt matter if your shooting from a 3d stake,line indoors..or treestand shooting a big buck,,,,questproductsusa has arrow for you...MADE IN USA
> 
> *pm me with any question you might have*


thanks for great reponce:thumbs_up


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

deerheaven said:


> Doesnt matter if your shooting from a 3d stake,line indoors..or treestand shooting a big buck,,,,questproductsusa has arrow for you...MADE IN USA
> *pm me with any question you might have*


looking for shops...


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks for your interest,,,all pm"s answered


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

deerheaven said:


> Doesnt matter if your shooting from a 3d stake,line indoors..or treestand shooting a big buck,,,,questproductsusa has arrow for you...MADE IN USA
> *pm me with any question you might have*


all pms answered


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

deerheaven said:


> thats my tape measurements....not a thousands tool etc....so the difference is about a 16th tail too front by pt


That is not much of a taper? That won't give you much FOC.
remind me of the USA AMG Smart Shafts, except they did not go to a stiffer spine. What type of nock and insert do they take?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good, X nock is much better. I may have to give those Thumper HD's a try with my 32" DL. Are they for sale yet? Thanks. Also, what is the straightness on them?


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> I may have to give those Thumper HD's a try with my 32" DL. Are they for sale yet? Thanks. Also, what is the straightness on them?


x2.:smile:

Looking for info. I've been waiting for a close to .250 spine shaft that doesn't weigh 17.2gpi.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

all pm's anwered ,,,Great arrows here guys,,,American made....shops please please pm me,,,get 100% made arrows in your shops...your customers will love this selection....


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Longbow42 said:


> That is not much of a taper? That won't give you much FOC.
> remind me of the USA AMG Smart Shafts, except they did not go to a stiffer spine. What type of nock and insert do they take?


it is perfect,,,computer design perfect weight forward,,,can be more....this is a farm boy measurement not a geek:set1_rolf2:


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

When I get mine I will try and Mic them and get the taper posted.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

IrkedCitizen said:


> When I get mine I will try and Mic them and get the taper posted.


Where did you order them from?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

I was just coming on here to post. I got them direct from the source. I received them in the mail today. My micrometer isn't the best but here goes.

Insert end= .344" = 11/32"
Nock end = .244" = ~1/4"

So it does taper down nearly a tenth of an inch. These are thumper Golds and not HD's.

The one problem is that they glued in the inserts when they knew I wanted to add weights on the back of the insert.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

What about nock and insert question? What type of insert do they use? Also, I believe you said that an X nock fits? Thanks.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry. I posted all of that in the EFOC thread.

The thumpers use PDP adjustable "Nitro" inserts that weigh 26.2-26.4 grains. They accept PDP weight adapters and add-on weights. The nocks that they come with are Bohning A nocks which weigh roughly 7gr or you can switch to Easton X nocks which weigh 9gr.

Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*thanks*



IrkedCitizen said:


> Sorry. I posted all of that in the EFOC thread.
> 
> The thumpers use PDP adjustable "Nitro" inserts that weigh 26.2-26.4 grains. They accept PDP weight adapters and add-on weights. The nocks that they come with are Bohning A nocks which weigh roughly 7gr or you can switch to Easton X nocks which weigh 9gr.
> thanks
> ...


thanks for your interest


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

you have a pm


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Im also interested in these shafts, I called and talked to someone in sales at the home office. I want to order and try these shafts but here is my problem, I want to make sure these shafts are really as stiff as they claim "Not that they are not" But I have a dozen AMG or whatever shafts they are from Michigan that were supposed to be really stiff as well and they are no where close to what they claimed to be.. So with that little rant out of the way here is what im wanting to use.. Arrow cut down to 25.5-26" standard 24 grain incert that comes with the shafts, 175g broadhead and a 25-30 grain screw in incert weight.. Anyone have a clue what size shaft I should be looking at? The person I spoke with at the company said the gold shafts would probably work best but I cant keep spending $120+ bucks on shafts if they wont do what they claim.. Thanks for any and all responces I will also pm Deerheaven for more info..


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Edit that broadhead size should be 125..


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

up for some great arrows.....


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, dont know how I missed these. May have to try some of these out.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

johnnybravoo77 said:


> Wow, dont know how I missed these. May have to try some of these out.


Johnny you cant go wrong,,,Usa made arrows that shoot awsome,,,,


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

How are they different then Archery Dynamic's Nitro Stingers? Are they made by the same manufacturer? Thanks.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*your answer*



Longbow42 said:


> How are they different then Archery Dynamic's Nitro Stingers? Are they made by the same manufacturer? Thanks.


direct from my boss quote below
" They have a completely different nock system, all shafts are hand spined, "
weighed, and checked for straightness. Arrow Dynamics doesn't have the high
standard of quality control that we do. We have been a distributor for Arrow
Dynamics since 1997, but we wanted a higher standard of quality control, so
we decided to carry our own line.

Chad "
"


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I spoke to Glen at Archery Dynamics today and he told me that they do make the Quest arrows for them. AD also will sell you a "matched set" of Nitro Stingers that will have the same tight tolerances. I did receive my 3 Quest arrows today and they do look nice. The point insert weighs 28 grains according to my scale and fit snug. The Bohning A nock also fit perfect. They are impacting different then my ACC PH's at 20 yds, but I guess that is to be expected due to the taper and fatter end of shaft. Need to shoot at longer differences and do some more testing.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

I finally got the opportunity to try out these thumper gold shafts on Saturday at a freeze-out 3d shoot. These are the 16.67% FOC arrows with 125gr tips, 26.4gr insert, 3 Vanetec 2.0" vanes, and Bohning A nock for roughly 440gr total arrow weight at 30.5" length. The bow I was shooting at the 3d shoot was my buddies Son's Bear Lights Out 30"/~70#. My Hoyt Maxxis 35 got damaged by UPS during return shipping from getting new string/cables and a tune job. So I wasn't able to shoot it.

Throughout the day I put them through their paces. Right off the bat on the first target (Javelina) I misjudged the distance and shot right under it. First thing out of my mouth was "well there goes one arrow". After the rest of the group finished shooting we went to retrieve the arrows. To my surprise the arrow shaft wasn't busted like I feared, however, the bohning A nock broke just past the groove. So I moved that arrow to the back spot on my quiver and started shooting with one of the other thumpers. This arrow saw a lot of abuse, two tree trunks, dirt/gravel a couple times, and when I did my job a few targets. The arrow ended up mushrooming/splintering the tip on like the 15th target. This was after I botched a shot on the previous target (crept forward right before/as I released). When I pulled the arrow from the target the insert and tip stayed in but it only went in about 3/4" so I was able to pull them out. The Bohning A nock also broke on this shot as well. So I shot the last 5 targets with the only good arrow I had left. Then I went back to the Jeep and grabbed the X nocks out of my FMJ's so I would have at least 2 arrows for the second round. I finished the first round with a terrible 86 out of a possible 220. Lol.

The second round started off the same as the first. Missed the damn Javelina right underneath it's belly. I was still shooting the arrow that I finished the first round with. It survived the impact with the ground and the A nock didn't break. I missed two more targets throughout the second round with the same arrow and it survived as did the A nock. My scored increased slightly to 110 out of a possible 220. 

I finished the day with 196 out of 440. Not very good but I thought I did well considering I had very little practice (Friday afternoon/Saturday morning) with the 30" ATA bow set at 30" draw when I am a 31" draw and my Maxxis was 35" ATA.

I am really impressed with the quality and strength of these Quest Products USA Thumper shafts. I thought they held up really well for the amount of punishment I gave them. I don't think my FMJ's would have held up as well. My only gripe is about the Bohning A nocks that they come with breaking right past the groove. So I would recommend right of the bat replacing them with Easton X nocks and dealing with the extra 2gr.

Hope that helps some people considering purchasing these shafts.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Thanks for the honest review,IrkedCitizen*

Once I paper tuned my Thumpers and walk back tuned the rest....Thumpers are shooting awsome...Grouping tight..


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

deerheaven said:


> Once I paper tuned my Thumpers and walk back tuned the rest....Thumpers are shooting awsome...Grouping tight..


Just had a dozen 5575 Thumpers fletched with Quest logo on 2inch vanetec with some X knocks .....fly like darts


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

close ups


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Happy Holidays


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

deerheaven said:


> Happy Holidays


Be Safe everyone


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

Btt....


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

all pm answered ...thanks for interest


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Ive been shooting Carbontech arrows for years,but they have gone out of the U.S. to make there product also. I didi notice you have a shaft that is 6.8 and a 400 spine. That would match my specs perfectly! 
I'm an IBEW Union man and truly believe if we don't start supporting American products that we will lose the battle and China will be your government of choice! So please send me some prices on these USA made arrows. I'd love to give them a try. GO AMERICAN OR GO WITHOUT


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was a big CT fan and disappointed when they left for China. After talking with Rick, I decided to stay with them and just received a new dozen Rhino XP's last week. I sent them back as the spec quality was poor. They were only 11 GPI and not the 11.5 they were supposed to be. Also some inserts were loose and some you could not get in. I also had shaft weight variances of up to 7 grains. This for XP's. I am done with them.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm using mine up for 3-d season then on to something better....and made here!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Will you be at the ATA?


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

CardiacKid74 said:


> Will you be at the ATA?


as far as i know,,,,Happy New Year too all


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have 3 Quest HD arrows for sale cheap. They are 30 3/4" long with nocks and vanes. Look new. $20 TYD, paypal accepted.


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

No contact info on the Quest website to purchase?


----------



## 12ringmafia (Feb 16, 2009)

Longbow42 said:


> No contact info on the Quest website to purchase?


go to www.hornhunters.com this is there website to buy directly from Quest. Ive been shooting them for over a year now and love them. Great people and great arrow. I shoot 3d and hunt with my arrow. They fly great!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

12ringmafia said:


> go to www.hornhunters.com this is there website to buy directly from Quest. Ive been shooting them for over a year now and love them. Great people and great arrow. I shoot 3d and hunt with my arrow. They fly great!


Thank you!


----------

